# Adult children of divorce



## tgagos (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, my name is Theresa and I am a child of divorce. I am also a graduate student currently seeking participants whose parents have divorced when they were adults to take part in my doctoral dissertation study. Be a part of current research that helps bring awareness to the significant, yet often overlooked, situation for adult children of divorce.

If you are currently 18 years of age or older and have biological parents who legally separated or divorced after you turned 18… YOU MAY QUALIFY!

Participation involves completing a series of brief online questionnaires. All information is kept confidential. Participants will be eligible to win one of three cash prizes, up to $100! 

If interested, please contact me at [email protected] or go directly to the survey link (which includes more information) at:

https://alliant.qualtrics.com/SE/?SID=SV_6DywgkfhyFIvyPG

Please Note: This is not a commercial study or solicitation, and your responses will not be shared nor used for any commercial purpose. Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## tgagos (Jan 7, 2011)

Update: This study will be closing to new participants after the week of 01/23/11, so this is the final opportunity for those that are interested. Thank you.


----------

